# Solved: Trojan.sinowal



## andreawww (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello,

Greetings from Bonnie Scotland . I have a trojan which no matter what i do i cannot remove. I have norton installed which is useless as it does'nt even detect any malicious software. I have downloaded AVG which detects trojan.sinowal which tells me has been removed but has not. Everytime i run a new scan it keeps detecting the same trojan. I would appreciate any help available. 

Many Thanks

Andrea


----------



## andreawww (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi,

Could anyone please tell me how to remove the virus Trojan.sinowal please.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 17:30:00, on 15/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark P910 Series\lxbymon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\BTBROA~2\SMARTB~1\BTHelpNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\EXSHOW95.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbycoms.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://edit.europe.yahoo.com/config/login?.intl=uk&.partner=bt-1&.done=http://bt.yahoo.com/?
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
F3 - REG:win.ini: load=C:\WINDOWS\system32\evsylwpq\services.exe
F3 - REG:win.ini: run=C:\WINDOWS\system32\evsylwpq\services.exe
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 f-secure.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.f-secure.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 ftp.f-secure.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 ftp.sophos.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 liveupdate.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 customer.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 dispatch.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 download.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 rads.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 mast.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 my-etrust.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.my-etrust.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 nai.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.nai.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 networkassociates.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 secure.nai.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 securityresponse.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 service1.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.sophos.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 support.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 update.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 updates.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 us.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 vil.nai.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 viruslist.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.viruslist.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 grisoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.grisoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 free.grisoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 trendmicro.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 housecall.trendmicro.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.trendmicro.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 pandasoftware.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.pandasoftware.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 usa.kaspersky.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 ewido.net
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 zonelabs.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.zonelabs.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 bitdefender.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.bitdefender.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 download.bitdefender.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 upgrade.bitdefender.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 spywareinfo.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.spywareinfo.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 merijn.org
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.merijn.org
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 sysinternals.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.sysinternals.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 onguardonline.gov
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.onguardonline.gov
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 avast.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.avast.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 safety.live.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.paretologic.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 paretologic.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 virusscan.jotti.org
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 services.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.webroot.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 webroot.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\UIBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXBYCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBYtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxbymon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark P910 Series\lxbymon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\BTBROA~2\SMARTB~1\BTHelpNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EXSHOW95.EXE] EXSHOW95.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: services.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: EmpirePoker - {77E68763-4284-41d6-B7E7-B6E1F053A9E7} - C:\Program Files\EmpirePokerMaster\EmpirePoker\RunEPoker.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: EmpirePoker - {77E68763-4284-41d6-B7E7-B6E1F053A9E7} - C:\Program Files\EmpirePokerMaster\EmpirePoker\RunEPoker.exe
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\Andrea\Start Menu\Programs\Bullfrog\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dominoes - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dot9_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Poker - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pt3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/poti_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (Citrix ICA Client) - http://a516.g.akamai.net/f/516/25175/7d/runaware.download.akamai.com/25175/citrix/wficat-no-eula.cab
O16 - DPF: {38D63471-E630-4492-A986-B8C48B79F2F8} (CVideoEgg_ActiveXCtl Object) - http://update.videoegg.com/wintel/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-GB/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {69EF49E5-FE46-4B92-B5FA-2193AB7A6B8A} (GameLauncher Control) - http://www.acclaim.com/cabs/acclaim_v4.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Driver (Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Network Adapter Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Belkin\F5D7051\WLService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PifEng.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: lxby_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbycoms.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

Download *SDFix* and save it to your Desktop.

Double click *SDFix.exe* and it will extract the files to %systemdrive% 
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically C:\SDFix)

Please then reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear;
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press *Enter*.
Choose your usual account.

 Open the extracted SDFix folder and double click *RunThis.bat* to start the script. 
 Type *Y* to begin the cleanup process.
 It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to Reboot. 
 Press any Key and it will restart the PC. 
 When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display *Finished*, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
 Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as *Report.txt* 
(Report.txt will also be copied to Clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
 Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log


----------



## andreawww (Jun 15, 2007)

Many thanks for the advice. Below is the report and a new hjt report.

SDFix: Version 1.87

Run by Andrea on 15/06/2007 at 20:13

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

Running From: C:\SDFix

Safe Mode:
Checking Services:

Name:
NtmlSvc

ImagePath:
%SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs

NtmlSvc - Deleted

Restoring Windows Registry Values
Restoring Windows Default Hosts File

Rebooting...

Normal Mode:
Checking Files:

Below files will be copied to Backups folder then removed:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\netstat.com - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskkill.com - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\$_2341233.TMP - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\$_2341234.TMP - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\$b17a2e8.tmp - Deleted

Removing Temp Files...

ADS Check:

Checking C:\WINDOWS\
C:\WINDOWS
No streams found.

Checking C:\WINDOWS\system32
C:\WINDOWS\system32
No streams found.

Checking C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
No streams found.

Checking C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
No streams found.

Final Check:

Remaining Services:
------------------

Authorized Application Key Export:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\csrs.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\csrs.exe:*isabled:csrs"
"C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Messenger"
"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe:*:Enabled:iTunes"
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.0"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msncall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msncall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.0 (Phone)"
"C:\\Program Files\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe:*:Enabled:LimeWire"
"C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\OUTLOOK.EXE"="C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\OUTLOOK.EXE:*:Enabled:Microsoft Office Outlook"
"C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\GROOVE.EXE"="C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\GROOVE.EXE:*:Enabled:Microsoft Office Groove"
"C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\ONENOTE.EXE"="C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\ONENOTE.EXE:*:Enabled:Microsoft Office OneNote"
"D:\\Utils\\UpgradeWizard\\UpgradeBT\\upgradeBThub.exe"="D:\\Utils\\UpgradeWizard\\UpgradeBT\\upgradeBThub.exe:*:Enabled:BT Home Hub Upgrade Wizard"
"C:\\Program Files\\Morpheus\\Morpheus.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Morpheus\\Morpheus.exe:*:Enabled:Morpheus"
"c:\\windows\\system32\\servicese6.exe"="c:\\windows\\system32\\servicese6.exe:*:Enabled:servicese6"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.0"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msncall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msncall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.0 (Phone)"

Remaining Files:
---------------

Backups Folder: - C:\SDFix\backups\backups.zip

Listing Files with Hidden Attributes:

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ESD\DLMCleanup.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\DRM\Cache\Indiv02.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Andrea\My Documents\~WRL0005.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Andrea\My Documents\~WRL0445.tmp

Listing User Accounts:

User accounts for \\YOUR-7VMH1ILVUG

Administrator Andrea Guest 
HelpAssistant SUPPORT_388945a0

Finished

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 20:49:12, on 15/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark P910 Series\lxbymon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\BTBROA~2\SMARTB~1\BTHelpNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\EXSHOW95.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbycoms.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://edit.europe.yahoo.com/config/login?.intl=uk&.partner=bt-1&.done=http://bt.yahoo.com/?
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\UIBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXBYCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBYtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxbymon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark P910 Series\lxbymon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\BTBROA~2\SMARTB~1\BTHelpNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EXSHOW95.EXE] EXSHOW95.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: services.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: EmpirePoker - {77E68763-4284-41d6-B7E7-B6E1F053A9E7} - C:\Program Files\EmpirePokerMaster\EmpirePoker\RunEPoker.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: EmpirePoker - {77E68763-4284-41d6-B7E7-B6E1F053A9E7} - C:\Program Files\EmpirePokerMaster\EmpirePoker\RunEPoker.exe
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\Andrea\Start Menu\Programs\Bullfrog\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dominoes - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dot9_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Poker - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pt3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/poti_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (Citrix ICA Client) - http://a516.g.akamai.net/f/516/25175/7d/runaware.download.akamai.com/25175/citrix/wficat-no-eula.cab
O16 - DPF: {38D63471-E630-4492-A986-B8C48B79F2F8} (CVideoEgg_ActiveXCtl Object) - http://update.videoegg.com/wintel/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-GB/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {69EF49E5-FE46-4B92-B5FA-2193AB7A6B8A} (GameLauncher Control) - http://www.acclaim.com/cabs/acclaim_v4.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Driver (Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Network Adapter Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Belkin\F5D7051\WLService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PifEng.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: lxby_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbycoms.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Download ComboFix from *Here* or *Here* to your Desktop. 

Double click *combofix.exe * and follow the prompts.
When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Post that log and a *HiJackthis* log in your next reply
*Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while its running. That may cause it to stall*


----------



## andreawww (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi, Here are the logs you requested. Thanks

ComboFix 07-06-13.3 - C:\Documents and Settings\Andrea\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
"Andrea" - 2007-06-15 22:31:59 - Service Pack 2 NTFS

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

C:\DOCUME~1\Andrea\Desktop.\internet explorer.lnk

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2007-05-15 to 2007-06-15 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-06-15 22:21	49,152	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\nircmd.exe
2007-06-10 13:05	3,968	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AvgAsCln.sys
2007-06-08 22:07 d--------	C:\Program Files\Windows Defender
2007-06-08 21:58 d--------	C:\9bf1f655d5d083799f2964af
2007-06-08 18:05	754,329	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\LiveProtectSetup.exe
2007-06-08 17:52 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\Andrea\APPLIC~1\IMVU
2007-06-08 17:36 d--hs----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\evsylwpq
2007-06-03 21:05 d--------	C:\Program Files\Incomplete
2007-05-31 23:49	22,112	-ra------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\COH_Mon.sys
2007-05-27 19:50	4,096	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\d3dx.dat
2007-05-27 19:49 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\TEMP
2007-05-27 19:48 d--------	C:\Program Files\GrimmsHatchery_at

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-06-15 16:10:34	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Lx_cats
2007-06-14 19:31:42	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
2007-06-13 20:39:14	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Cossacks
2007-06-09 11:50:45	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\MorpheusBar
2007-06-08 16:40:44	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\BT Voyager 105 ADSL Modem
2007-06-08 16:38:48	359,808	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2007-06-06 16:56:18	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\EmpirePokerMaster
2007-06-03 20:16:31	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\LimeWire
2007-06-03 19:26:57	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Morpheus
2007-05-16 15:12:02	683,520	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcomm.dll
2007-05-13 14:35:42	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Blender Foundation
2007-05-11 17:12:18	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Microsoft CAPICOM 2.1.0.2
2007-05-01 11:54:55	664	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d9caps.dat
2007-05-01 11:48:56	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\iTunes
2007-05-01 11:48:42	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\iPod
2007-05-01 11:38:43	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\QuickTime
2007-05-01 11:31:04	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update
2007-04-25 14:21:15	144,896	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\schannel.dll
2007-04-19 16:02:41	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\Andrea\APPLIC~1\Morpheus
2007-04-18 16:12:23	2,854,400	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll
2007-03-17 13:43:01	292,864	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects]
{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}=C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll [2006-01-12 20:38]
{1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75}=C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\NppBho.dll [2006-09-06 06:18]
{72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E}=C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL [2006-10-27 01:48]
{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}=C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll [2006-07-26 04:17]
{9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6}=C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll [2006-07-07 13:29]
{AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}=c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll [2007-01-20 00:55]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Cmaudio"="cmicnfg.cpl" [2002-08-12 18:18 C:\WINDOWS\CMICNFG.CPL]
"lxbymon.exe"="C:\Program Files\Lexmark P910 Series\lxbymon.exe" [2005-01-18 10:50]
"Motive SmartBridge"="C:\PROGRA~1\BTBROA~2\SMARTB~1\BTHelpNotifier.exe" [2006-02-06 18:52]
"EXSHOW95.EXE"="EXSHOW95.EXE" [2001-09-07 16:18 C:\WINDOWS\system32\exshow95.exe]
"ccApp"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe" [2007-01-09 22:59]
"osCheck"="C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe" [2006-09-06 02:22]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe" [2006-07-26 04:03]
"PCSuiteTrayApplication"="C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe" [2006-11-08 14:27]
"GrooveMonitor"="C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe" [2006-10-27 01:47]
"QuickTime Task"="C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2007-02-16 10:54]
"iTunesHelper"="C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2007-03-14 19:05]
"Symantec PIF AlertEng"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" [2007-03-12 18:30]
"Windows Defender"="C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" [2006-11-03 19:20]
"!AVG Anti-Spyware"="C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" [2006-10-07 13:20]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-04 00:56]
"services"="" []

[HKEY_USERS\.default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"PcSync"=C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\PcSync2.exe /NoDialog

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{B5A7F190-DDA6-4420-B3BA-52453494E6CD}"="C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL" [2006-10-27 01:48]
"{57B86673-276A-48B2-BAE7-C6DBB3020EB8}"="C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\shellexecutehook.dll" [2006-09-28 15:13]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
Usnsvc	usnsvc
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Svchost - netsvcs
NtmlSvc

*Newly Created Service* - COMHOST

Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
2007-06-15 19:56:00 C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
2007-06-15 19:24:06 C:\WINDOWS\tasks\MP Scheduled Scan.job
2007-06-15 19:01:29 C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Norton Internet Security - Run Full System Scan - Andrea.job

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.721 W2K/XP/Vista - userland rootkit detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2007-06-15 22:37:43
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************

Completion time: 2007-06-15 22:40:01
C:\ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt ... 2007-06-15 22:39

--- E O F ---

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 22:48:42, on 15/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark P910 Series\lxbymon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\BTBROA~2\SMARTB~1\BTHelpNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\EXSHOW95.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbycoms.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://edit.europe.yahoo.com/config/login?.intl=uk&.partner=bt-1&.done=http://bt.yahoo.com/?
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\UIBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxbymon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark P910 Series\lxbymon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\BTBROA~2\SMARTB~1\BTHelpNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EXSHOW95.EXE] EXSHOW95.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: services.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: EmpirePoker - {77E68763-4284-41d6-B7E7-B6E1F053A9E7} - C:\Program Files\EmpirePokerMaster\EmpirePoker\RunEPoker.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: EmpirePoker - {77E68763-4284-41d6-B7E7-B6E1F053A9E7} - C:\Program Files\EmpirePokerMaster\EmpirePoker\RunEPoker.exe
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\Andrea\Start Menu\Programs\Bullfrog\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dominoes - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dot9_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Poker - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pt3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/poti_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (Citrix ICA Client) - http://a516.g.akamai.net/f/516/25175/7d/runaware.download.akamai.com/25175/citrix/wficat-no-eula.cab
O16 - DPF: {38D63471-E630-4492-A986-B8C48B79F2F8} (CVideoEgg_ActiveXCtl Object) - http://update.videoegg.com/wintel/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-GB/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {69EF49E5-FE46-4B92-B5FA-2193AB7A6B8A} (GameLauncher Control) - http://www.acclaim.com/cabs/acclaim_v4.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Driver (Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Network Adapter Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Belkin\F5D7051\WLService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PifEng.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: lxby_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbycoms.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Your Java is out of date.* Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system.
*Please follow these steps to remove older version Java components and update.*

*Updating Java:* 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6u1*. 
Click the "*Download*" button to the right. 
Check the box that says: "*Accept*_ License Agreement_". 
The page will refresh. 
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop. 
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser. 
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel* double-click on *Add/Remove* programs and remove all older versions of Java. 
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment (JRE or J2SE) in the name. 
Click the *Remove* or *Change/Remove* button. 
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java versions. 
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed. 
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.

Go to this web site: http://virusscan.jotti.org/
In the File to upload & scan box copy and paste each of the following one at a time. Then click the Submit button.
*C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrs.exe
c:\windows\system32\servicese6. exe*
Copy the results and paste them back here in your next reply.


----------



## andreawww (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi, I have removed all version of the java from add/remove programs and downloaded the updated version. When i try to upload the files it tells me that either a firewall or piece of malware is preventing it from doing so. I went to disable my windows firewall and found it was already disabled which i did not do. Any suggestions?
Thanks

Andrea


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Restart in safe mode and copy those two files to your temp folder. Then try again and this time browse to the temp folder to select the files.


----------



## andreawww (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi,

Scan taken on 15 Jun 2007 23:18:02 (GMT) 
A-Squared Found nothing 
AntiVir Found TR/FirePass.E 
ArcaVir Found nothing 
Avast Found nothing 
AVG Antivirus Found nothing 
BitDefender Found nothing 
ClamAV Found nothing 
Dr.Web Found nothing 
F-Prot Antivirus Found Possibly a new variant of W32/CodeCru-based!Maximus 
F-Secure Anti-Virus Found Packed.Win32.PolyCrypt.b 
Fortinet Found nothing 
Kaspersky Anti-Virus Found Packed.Win32.PolyCrypt.b 
NOD32 Found nothing 
Norman Virus Control Found nothing 
Panda Antivirus Found Trj/Downloader.OUT 
Rising Antivirus Found nothing 
VirusBuster Found nothing 
VBA32 Found nothing

Powered by

Disclaimer 
This service is by no means 100% safe. If this scanner says 'OK', it does not necessarily mean the file is clean. There could be a whole new virus on the loose. NEVER EVER rely on one single product only, not even this service, even though it utilizes several products. Therefore, We cannot and will not be held responsible for any damage caused by results presented by this non-profit online service.

Also, we are aware of the implications of a setup like this. We are sure this whole thing is by no means scientifically correct, since this is a fully automated service (although manual correction is possible). We are aware, in spite of efforts to proactively counter these, false positives might occur, for example. We do not consider this a very big issue, so please do not e-mail us about it. This is a simple online scan service, not the university of Wichita.

Scanning can take a while, since several scanners are being used, plus the fact some scanners use very high levels of (time consuming) heuristics. Scanners used are Linux versions, differences with Windows scanners may or may not occur. Another note: some scanners will only report one virus when scanning archives with multiple pieces of malware.

Virus definitions are updated every hour. There is a 10Mb limit per file. Please refrain from uploading tons of hex-edited or repacked variants of the same sample.

Please do not ask for viruses uploaded here, unless you work for an anti-virus vendor. They are not for trade. This is a legitimate service, not a VX site. Viruses uploaded here will be distributed to antivirus vendors without exception. Read more about this in our privacy policy. If you do not want your files to be distributed, please do not send them at all.

Sponsored by donations (in random order) from: Stormbyte Technologies LLC, The ClamAV project, Steve S., Eric Johansen, Eric Schechter, Paul Bokel, Wilders Security, Wilfried Lilie, Prevx, SonicWALL, Lance Mueller, Ewido networks, HotelScraper.com, people who donated in the past, and some people who prefer to remain anonymous... many thanks to all! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Statistics 
Last file scanned at least one scanner reported something about: tuo1_.exe (MD5: 373bc3759d93ce0b7c8e01c3d340d837, size: 401408 bytes), detected by:

Scanner Malware name 
A-Squared X 
AntiVir X 
ArcaVir X 
Avast X 
AVG Antivirus X 
BitDefender X 
ClamAV Trojan.Delf-913 
Dr.Web BackDoor.Beizhu 
F-Prot Antivirus Possibly a new variant of W32/Rootkit-Backdoor-based!Maximus 
F-Secure Anti-Virus X 
Fortinet X 
Kaspersky Anti-Virus X 
NOD32 a variant of Win32/Delf.NFE 
Norman Virus Control X 
Panda Antivirus X 
Rising Antivirus X 
VirusBuster X 
VBA32 Trojan-Spy.Banker.68 (paranoid heuristics)

You're free to (mis)interpret these automated, flawed statistics at your own discretion. For antivirus comparisons, visit AV comparatives
We are not affiliated with any third parties that conduct tests using this service.

Frequently asked questions - Feedback - Privacy policy

Page generated by JTPL

Copyright © 2004-2007 Jordi Bosveld <[email protected]>

Last file scanned at least one scanner reported something about: 12.exe (MD5: 474bd765bc197c47aab6f239b99de045, size: 83456 bytes), detected by:

Scanner Malware name 
A-Squared X 
AntiVir HEUR/Malware 
ArcaVir X 
Avast X 
AVG Antivirus Generic4.QTZ 
BitDefender Generic.Malware.SL!Eg.F446DF6A 
ClamAV Trojan.Delf-912 
Dr.Web X 
F-Prot Antivirus Possibly a new variant of W32/SecRisk-ProcessPatcher-based!Maximus 
F-Secure Anti-Virus Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.bde 
Fortinet X 
Kaspersky Anti-Virus Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.bde 
NOD32 probably a variant of Win32/Genetik 
Norman Virus Control Hupigon.gen94 
Panda Antivirus X 
Rising Antivirus X 
VirusBuster X 
VBA32 Backdoor.xBot.16


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Click Here* and download Killbox and save it to your desktop.

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. 
Put a tick by *Delete on Reboot*. 
Copy the following list of files to clipboard, CTRL+C to copy

*C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrs.exe
c:\windows\system32\servicese6. exe
*

Now in Killbox go to File, Paste from clipboard.
Click the *All Files* button.
Click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle.
It will ask for confimation to delete the file. 
Click Yes. 
It will ask if you want to reboot now,
Click Yes.

*Note:* It is possible that Killbox will tell you that the file does not exist.

If your computer does not restart automatically then please restart it manually. 
If you get an error message "PendingFileRenameOperations Registry Data has been Removed by External Process!" message then just restart manually.

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune. 
*This program is for XP and Windows 2000 only*
 
Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.

*Download and scan with* *SUPERAntiSpyware* Free for Home Users
Double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware.exe* and use the default settings for installation. 
An icon will be created on your desktop. Double-click that icon to launch the program. 
If asked to update the program definitions, click "*Yes*". If not, update the definitions before scanning by selecting "*Check for Updates*". (_If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download and unzip them from here._) 
Under "*Configuration and Preferences*", click the *Preferences* button. 
Click the *Scanning Control* tab. 
Under *Scanner Options* make sure the following are checked _(leave all others unchecked)_:
_Close browsers before scanning._ 
_Scan for tracking cookies._ 
_Terminate memory threats before quarantining._

Click the "*Close*" button to leave the control center screen. 
Back on the main screen, under "*Scan for Harmful Software*" click *Scan your computer*. 
On the left, make sure you check *C:\Fixed Drive*. 
On the right, under "*Complete Scan*", choose *Perform Complete Scan*. 
Click "*Next*" to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer. 
After the scan is complete, a Scan Summary box will appear with potentially harmful items that were detected. Click "*OK*". 
Make sure everything has a checkmark next to it and click "*Next*". 
A notification will appear that "_Quarantine and Removal is Complete_". Click "*OK*" and then click the "*Finish*" button to return to the main menu. 
If asked if you want to reboot, click "*Yes*". 
To retrieve the removal information after reboot, launch SUPERAntispyware again.
_Click *Preferences*, then click the *Statistics/Logs* tab._ 
_Under Scanner Logs, double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log*._ 
_If there are several logs, click the current dated log and press *View log*. A text file will open in your default text editor._ 
*Please copy and paste the Scan Log results in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.*

Click *Close* to exit the program.


----------



## andreawww (Jun 15, 2007)

Hiya,

Here is the log and new hjt report. Thanks!

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 06/16/2007 at 11:56 PM

Application Version : 3.8.1002

Core Rules Database Version : 3256
Trace Rules Database Version: 1267

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 01:40:58

Memory items scanned : 478
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 5802
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 60296
File threats detected : 2

Unclassified.System Live Protect
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LIVEPROTECTSETUP.EXE

Trojan.Net-DTS/NVS
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SERVICESE6.EXE~

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 00:31:26, on 17/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark P910 Series\lxbymon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\BTBROA~2\SMARTB~1\BTHelpNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\EXSHOW95.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbycoms.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpCmdRun.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://edit.europe.yahoo.com/config/login?.intl=uk&.partner=bt-1&.done=http://bt.yahoo.com/?
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\UIBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxbymon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark P910 Series\lxbymon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\BTBROA~2\SMARTB~1\BTHelpNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EXSHOW95.EXE] EXSHOW95.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: services.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\npjpi160_01.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\npjpi160_01.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: EmpirePoker - {77E68763-4284-41d6-B7E7-B6E1F053A9E7} - C:\Program Files\EmpirePokerMaster\EmpirePoker\RunEPoker.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: EmpirePoker - {77E68763-4284-41d6-B7E7-B6E1F053A9E7} - C:\Program Files\EmpirePokerMaster\EmpirePoker\RunEPoker.exe
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\Andrea\Start Menu\Programs\Bullfrog\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dominoes - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dot9_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Poker - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pt3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/poti_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (Citrix ICA Client) - http://a516.g.akamai.net/f/516/25175/7d/runaware.download.akamai.com/25175/citrix/wficat-no-eula.cab
O16 - DPF: {38D63471-E630-4492-A986-B8C48B79F2F8} (CVideoEgg_ActiveXCtl Object) - http://update.videoegg.com/wintel/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-GB/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {69EF49E5-FE46-4B92-B5FA-2193AB7A6B8A} (GameLauncher Control) - http://www.acclaim.com/cabs/acclaim_v4.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Driver (Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Network Adapter Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Belkin\F5D7051\WLService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PifEng.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: lxby_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbycoms.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

How is it running now? Any problems?


----------



## andreawww (Jun 15, 2007)

Hiya, 

I am not convinced everything is as it should be as my AVG Resident Shield is constantly being turned to inactive. Also Norton's Liveupdate, when i try to update it tells me it is running silently by another user in the background, to try and update later. Is there anything suspicious in the last log i sent you? 

Thanks

Andrea


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O4 - Startup: services.lnk = ?

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*


----------



## andreawww (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi,

It wont let me delete it, i keep getting the following message.

Unexpected error occured
Error #52(Bad file name or number) in Sub GetLongPath(?.exe).

Please send a report to [email protected] mentioning what you are doing, and windows version you have.

Unable to delete the file;
04 - Startup - services.ink =?

The file may be in use. Use task manager to shutdown the program and run HighJackThis again to delete the file.

It will not let me do so.


----------



## andreawww (Jun 15, 2007)

AVG claims to have found malware and recommended putting it into quarintine and doa restart. However their appears to be nothing in quarintine so i refused the restart. My machine froze for about 10 minutes. Below is the message i received.

Malware found

Logger.Banker.cnx

c:\windows\system32\c3324m.dll

I really dont want to reformat my machine as i have loads of university assignments stored.

Thankyou so much for the help you have given it is much appreciated.

Andrea


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please *download* the *OTMoveIt by OldTimer*.

 *Save* it to your *desktop*.
 Please double-click *OTMoveIt.exe* to run it.
*Copy the file paths below to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy):

*c:\windows\system32\c3324m.dll*

 Return to OTMoveIt, right click on the *"Paste List of Files/Folders to be moved"* window and choose *Paste*.
Click the red *Moveit!* button.
Close *OTMoveIt*
If a file or folder cannot be moved immediately you may be asked to reboot the machine to finish the move process. If you are asked to reboot the machine choose *Yes.*

Open Windows Explorer. Go to Tools, Folder Options and click on the View tab. Make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files". Now click "Apply to all folders" Click "Apply" then "OK".

Look in C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup for *services.ink * Delete it if found. If it's not there look in C:\Documents and Settings\_your profile_\Start Menu\Programs\Startup


----------



## andreawww (Jun 15, 2007)

Hiya, Firstly let me apologise for taking so long to get back to you, have had a hectic week.

I downloaded OTmoveIT as suggested, but it can not find the file. Also tried the latter of what was suggested and also could'nt find this file. My computer is still obviously affected as it keeps making my resident shield on AVG inactive. Any more suggestions would be much apreciated.

Thanks

Andrea


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please post your hijackthis log again.


----------



## andreawww (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi, Here is my HJT log. Thanks

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 15:38:49, on 23/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark P910 Series\lxbymon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\BTBROA~2\SMARTB~1\BTHelpNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\EXSHOW95.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbycoms.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://edit.europe.yahoo.com/config/login?.intl=uk&.partner=bt-1&.done=http://bt.yahoo.com/?
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: H - {43000075-124D-4697-A2A5-AF8FE8AF1376} - c3224m.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\UIBHO.dll


----------



## andreawww (Jun 15, 2007)

Sorry only sent half of the HJT.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 15:38:49, on 23/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark P910 Series\lxbymon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\BTBROA~2\SMARTB~1\BTHelpNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\EXSHOW95.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbycoms.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://edit.europe.yahoo.com/config/login?.intl=uk&.partner=bt-1&.done=http://bt.yahoo.com/?
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: H - {43000075-124D-4697-A2A5-AF8FE8AF1376} - c3224m.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\UIBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxbymon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark P910 Series\lxbymon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\BTBROA~2\SMARTB~1\BTHelpNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EXSHOW95.EXE] EXSHOW95.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: services.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\npjpi160_01.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\npjpi160_01.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: EmpirePoker - {77E68763-4284-41d6-B7E7-B6E1F053A9E7} - C:\Program Files\EmpirePokerMaster\EmpirePoker\RunEPoker.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: EmpirePoker - {77E68763-4284-41d6-B7E7-B6E1F053A9E7} - C:\Program Files\EmpirePokerMaster\EmpirePoker\RunEPoker.exe
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\Andrea\Start Menu\Programs\Bullfrog\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dominoes - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dot9_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Poker - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pt3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/poti_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (Citrix ICA Client) - http://a516.g.akamai.net/f/516/25175/7d/runaware.download.akamai.com/25175/citrix/wficat-no-eula.cab
O16 - DPF: {38D63471-E630-4492-A986-B8C48B79F2F8} (CVideoEgg_ActiveXCtl Object) - http://update.videoegg.com/wintel/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-GB/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {69EF49E5-FE46-4B92-B5FA-2193AB7A6B8A} (GameLauncher Control) - http://www.acclaim.com/cabs/acclaim_v4.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Driver (Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Network Adapter Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Belkin\F5D7051\WLService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PifEng.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: lxby_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbycoms.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O2 - BHO: H - {43000075-124D-4697-A2A5-AF8FE8AF1376} - c3224m.dll (file missing)

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

How is it running now? Any problems?


----------



## andreawww (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi, Here is a new HJT. I think it was deleted ok. What do you think about the file below? It also has no file name and everytime i try to run liveupdate on Norton, it tells me that it is running silently in the background and only once instance can be run at a time.

Also my PC takes at least 10 minutes to start up on reboot. Sorry, i know you must have a headache by now with me, but i do appreciate your help. Thankyou

andrea

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 18:00:40, on 23/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark P910 Series\lxbymon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\BTBROA~2\SMARTB~1\BTHelpNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\EXSHOW95.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbycoms.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AUPDATE.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Andrea\LOCALS~1\Temp\SSUPDATE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://edit.europe.yahoo.com/config/login?.intl=uk&.partner=bt-1&.done=http://bt.yahoo.com/?
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\UIBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxbymon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark P910 Series\lxbymon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\BTBROA~2\SMARTB~1\BTHelpNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EXSHOW95.EXE] EXSHOW95.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: services.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\npjpi160_01.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\npjpi160_01.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: EmpirePoker - {77E68763-4284-41d6-B7E7-B6E1F053A9E7} - C:\Program Files\EmpirePokerMaster\EmpirePoker\RunEPoker.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: EmpirePoker - {77E68763-4284-41d6-B7E7-B6E1F053A9E7} - C:\Program Files\EmpirePokerMaster\EmpirePoker\RunEPoker.exe
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\Andrea\Start Menu\Programs\Bullfrog\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dominoes - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dot9_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Poker - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pt3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/poti_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (Citrix ICA Client) - http://a516.g.akamai.net/f/516/25175/7d/runaware.download.akamai.com/25175/citrix/wficat-no-eula.cab
O16 - DPF: {38D63471-E630-4492-A986-B8C48B79F2F8} (CVideoEgg_ActiveXCtl Object) - http://update.videoegg.com/wintel/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/EN-GB/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {69EF49E5-FE46-4B92-B5FA-2193AB7A6B8A} (GameLauncher Control) - http://www.acclaim.com/cabs/acclaim_v4.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Driver (Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Network Adapter Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Belkin\F5D7051\WLService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PifEng.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: lxby_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbycoms.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe


----------



## andreawww (Jun 15, 2007)

Sorry, here is the file i am talking about.

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\NppBho.dll


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Seems to be a legit file: http://www.castlecops.com/tk30503-NppBho_dll.html


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm wondering about this one: O4 - Startup: services.lnk = ? Any idea what service it's looking for?

Start by looking in C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup and if you don't find services.lnk there look in every user's profile on the machine in the Startup folder.

By default those are hidden folders so if you can't see them Open Windows Explorer. Go to Tools, Folder Options and click on the View tab. Make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files". Now click "Apply to all folders" Click "Apply" then "OK".


----------



## andreawww (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi, I have done what you suggested and cannot find this link. This is the message i recieve when i try to delete it from the HJT report.

Unexpected error occurred!
Error #52 (Bad file name or number) in Sub GetLongPath(?.exe).

Please send a report to [email protected], mentioning what you were doing, and what version of Windows you have.

This message has been copied to your clipboard.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Download *WinPFind3U.exe* to your Desktop and double-click on it to extract the files. It will create a folder named WinPFind3u on your desktop.

Open the WinPFind3u folder and double-click on *WinPFind3U.exe* to start the program.
In the *Files Created Within* group click *30 days*
In the *Files Modified Within* group select *30 days*
In the *File String Search* group select *Non-Microsoft*

Now click the *Run Scan* button on the toolbar.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Click the Format menu and make sure that Wordwrap is not checked. If it is then click on it to uncheck it.

Please post the resulting log here as an attachment.


----------



## andreawww (Jun 15, 2007)

Hiya, Just receiving your message. I managed to locate and delete SERVICES.INK with a program from microsoft called AUTORUNS. My PC booted up much quicker than usual and my resident shield is still active on AVG, i'll just have to wait a little longer and make sure everything is ok. I must thank you for all the help you ave given to me, it was much appreciated and may you continue your good work.

Best Wishes 

Andrea


----------



## andreawww (Jun 15, 2007)

P.S Should i delete all programs advised to install?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You can remove all of the tools I requested you to load and their associated files and folders or startup OTMoveIt and it has a clean up option you can run.

SUPERAntiSpyware is a trial version, you can remove that when the trial period has expired.

It's a good idea to Flush your System Restore after removing malware: 
Turn off system restore and then turn it back on: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310405

Here are some additional links for you to check out.

Secunia software inspector & update checker

Good free tools and advice on how to tighten your security settings.

Security Help Tools

You're welcome!


----------

